# Hot in Cleveland



## flikhem (Sep 6, 2007)

I'll give it one more episode before I delete the season pass.


----------



## SorenTodd (May 26, 2009)

I thought it was hysterically funny. Even though it was full of cliches and stereotypes, I was still smiling throughout the whole ep.

Hopefully Betty White gets more screen time; her character plays well off those other three ditzy women.


----------



## SLJackson (May 17, 2010)

I really enjoyed it. Thought it was pretty funny.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

I would just watch with the sound off to watch the ladies. All three leads are on my top list (yes, I am an old fart).

If I turn the sound on I'm sure Betty White is hilarious.

Actually missed the pilot but I logged in a set an SP to catch it.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I just watched a bit this morning and it is very funny. I thought it would be irritating but I loved the ladies all reacting to the nicer midwestern men.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

I'm about 5 minutes in, they're trying REAL hard for the classic sitcom vibe:

- "Hot in Cleveland is filmed before a live studio audience."
- Laugh track every two seconds. Has it been that long since I watched a sitcom with one?
- Directed by Michael Lembeck. Yes he's been directing shows for years, but it can't be a coincidence with a show starring Valerie Bertinelli.

I'll have to give it more than 5 minutes though. 

Greg


----------



## ronsch (Sep 7, 2001)

My wife and I liked it too.


----------



## crowtoo (Dec 7, 2005)

My wife and I really enjoyed it as well. The beginning was a little shaky but once they got to Cleveland it was pretty funny. I thought that Valerie Bertinelli looked better than she has in a long time and it appears as if she was having a great time. I got the impression she was genuinely laughing at the jokes and not acting. And of course Betty White is always hilarious.

Apparently lots of people watched and hopefully enjoyed the show too:



> TV Land's 'Hot in Cleveland' premiere draws 5 nearly million viewers
> UPI News Service, 06/17/2010
> 
> Nearly 5 million total viewers tuned in to watch the premiere of TV Land's first original sitcom "Hot in Cleveland" Wednesday night, the network announced.
> ...


P.S. - TV Land on my cable system isn't in HD, but the show is also airing on CMT-HD.

Chris
[email protected]


----------



## firerose818 (Jul 21, 2003)

And we're picking up a showing on a Nickelodeon station, of all things. (Since we missed the premiere on TV Land)


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

firerose818 said:


> And we're picking up a showing on a Nickelodeon station, of all things. (Since we missed the premiere on TV Land)


That's what I used since I get nick in HD.


----------



## maharg18 (Dec 4, 2002)

Laugh track was ridiculous, but I did enjoy Better White as usual.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I got around to finishing off the first episode. You are all familiar with comfort food. Usually this is food you had as a child that you still like and gives you comfort. Usually it is high carb and high fat. Macaroni and Cheese comes to mind. 

This is comfort TV which is what TVLand speciallizes in. I found it funny, non-irritating. All four of the characters were likable. When Betty White first came on, I wondered but then I remembered. This is Betty White!!! I love her. It doesn't matter what she is doing. She could be playing a serial killer and I would love her.

Simple plot, easy resolution, funny lines, pleasant and funny characters including the minor characters. I liked the fact that they are not putting the midwest down.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

They were complimentary about Midwestern men, but they were brutal about L.A. men. I wonder who buys programming for TV Land? Probably not the typical male TV programmer based in L.A. Otherwise, it never would've gotten on the air.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

maharg18 said:


> Laugh track was ridiculous, but I did enjoy Betty White as usual.


+1 ! The laugh track was jarring-but the show was cute. I'll watch it!


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

sieglinde said:


> This is comfort TV which is what TVLand speciallizes in. I found it funny, non-irritating. All four of the characters were likable. When Betty White first came on, I wondered but then I remembered. This is Betty White!!! I love her. It doesn't matter what she is doing. She could be playing a serial killer and I would love her.
> 
> Simple plot, easy resolution, funny lines, pleasant and funny characters including the minor characters. I liked the fact that they are not putting the midwest down.


+1

Yeah, they might be trying hard for an old sitcom feel, but I think they actually did a pretty good job in achieving it. And all 4 ladies are great. I enjoyed.


----------



## d-dub (Mar 8, 2005)

Regina said:


> +1 ! The laugh track was jarring-but the show was cute. I'll watch it!


I guess my annoying noise filter has been honed from raising 4 boys... I didn't even notice the laugh track


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

If you want more training on tuning noise out, I recommend the World Cup Soccer games. The death penalty should come into play for anyone introducing vuvuzulas to North America.


----------



## MLR930 (Dec 26, 2002)

I loved it, barely noticed the laugh track I've been watching sitcoms for so long that I got used to them.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Wow, it must be the ringing in my ears but I didn't even notice the laugh track. What's even worse is that I read this thread before I watched the episode and STILL didn't notice it. d'oh!

Anyway, I liked it even though it was totally predictable and hokey. I think that is because I really like all 4 actors. I'll keep watching. 

Jane Leeves looks so amazing. Wendy - love her wit but would like to see a style change, including her hair. Valerie is such a doll. Was it my TV, or did she look kind of, um, thick?


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

sharkster said:


> Was it my TV, or did she look kind of, um, thick?


I thought the same thing especially given her Jenny Craig commercials, but maybe it was filmed a few months ago?
She didn't look thick on The Today Show the other day...


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

/still needs to set SP - I checked online and saw a bunch of Pilot repeats on a bunch of channels...including VH1? Interesting.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Ratings were through the roof (for TVLand) according to tvbythenumbers.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

sharkster said:


> Jane Leeves looks so amazing. Wendy - love her wit but would like to see a style change, including her hair. Valerie is such a doll. Was it my TV, or did she look kind of, um, thick?


She certainly isn't as heavy as the before shots but neither is she at the same weight as when she did the Bikini ads last year. But, still very cute.

Just wish I had an HD source. I got the pilot in HD on Nick but all the new ones are on TVLAND for now.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Fell in love with Valerie Bertinelli when she was on One Day at a Time, and have never stopped. Even during her deliberately robotic performance in Touched by an Angel.

Good to have you back on TV, Valerie! :up:


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Weird, it aired in a 34 minute timeslot overnight on IIRC nick at nite.. It started about 1 minute in the timeslot, but cut off the very end.. 

So I don't know if they just crammed more commercials in it, or did an 'expanded' version. The rest of the airings are ~30 minutes IIRC.

(haven't watched it yet, I simply wanted to check if it got the whole thing)


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

mattack said:


> Weird, it aired in a 34 minute timeslot overnight on IIRC nick at nite.. It started about 1 minute in the timeslot, but cut off the very end..
> 
> So I don't know if they just crammed more commercials in it, or did an 'expanded' version. The rest of the airings are ~30 minutes IIRC.
> 
> (haven't watched it yet, I simply wanted to check if it got the whole thing)


I recorded a re-airing of the pilot on TVLand this past Sat morning, and mine also ran out before it ended. Recorded another re-airing just to see the last few minutes. SP now padded by 5".


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Though I think my recording really only missed 10 seconds or so..

and I didn't time it, but I really do think they simply padded it out with ~4 more minutes of commercials.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

I was just watching the pilot...thinking that, while it was cute, it was nothing I'd rush to see again. It seemed like it was trying too hard. Then Betty White appeared and I actually laughed out loud. SP set just for her.


----------



## Jon J (Aug 23, 2000)

Betty White is a national treasure. She has more comedic talent in her little finger than most of today's so-called comedians. Long may she live.

The writing reminds me of Cheers and Frasier. A keeper for me.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Jon J said:


> Betty White is a national treasure. She has more comedic talent in her little finger than most of today's so-called comedians. Long may she live.
> 
> The writing reminds me of Cheers and Frasier. A keeper for me.


Same here; we're keeping the SP. We've laffed out loud during this show more than many on "mainstream" networks...


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Renewed for second season.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Man, I love Betty White. And I also love Jane Leeves-the other two not so much.

Is it just me or is Jane Leeves a little on the scary thin side? I mean, don't get me wrong, she's still drooltastic. But she seems a little more blunt edges than her Frasier years.


----------



## jilter (Oct 4, 2002)

OMG. THAT"S who that is.
/Slaps self on forehead.
Thanks Angie!

(I like the show)
Kind-hearted, does not think too highly of itrself.
Even larger, Valerie Bertinelli is highly appealing.
And of course Betty White is....Betty White.


----------



## barbeedoll (Sep 26, 2005)

I like this show. The episode where they all arranged dates for each other was fresh in the reasons the dates were unacceptable.

What a great match Carl Reiner is for Betty White.

The critics pooh-poohed it, but the viewership won out. Who cares about the critics if lots of people are watching the TVLand commercials, right?

(Shhh. I know we have TiVos)

Barbeedoll


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

barbeedoll said:


> What a great match Carl Reiner is for Betty White.


Seriously. That was a chemistry match made in heaven. Wish we could see more of them together.


----------



## coolpenguin (Apr 26, 2004)

My girlfriend and I are loving this show. We actually watched each episode twice, we enjoyed them that much. (we were putting laundry away during the first airing.) 

The coming attractions for this weeks look GREAT! 

LOVE LOVE LOVE Betty White.


----------



## kar74 (Feb 13, 2005)

OK - after seeing the first couple of episodes I wasn't too sure if it was season pass worthy. I was on the fence, but SO glad I ended up doing the SP. Had I chose not to, I would've missed the "Good Sex Left Behind" episode last week. HILARIOUS! There were so many good one-liners in there that I LOL'd through a good 90% of the episode.


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

I am enjoying this show far more than I expected to.

In the last episode, the opening scene with Betty White with the red hair made me laugh out loud several times. I think Betty White saying bad words (calling the other lady "fat ass") is just funny.  

She can say almost anything and be funny. And it always seems like Valerie Bertinelli is laughing at Betty White, and not her character laughing at Betty's character. I think Valerie just finds Betty hilarious, and she is.

Also, the scene from last week or the week before with Wendie Malick and Huey Lewis trying to have "20s sex" instead of "50s sex" was also hilarious. How many other TV shows even try to show 50somethings in a sex scene? Wendie Malick is very good at the physical comedy imho.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

It is very old school, and a bit corny, but Betty White is really funny in it. I am pleasantly surprised by the show myself.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Magnolia88 said:


> Also, the scene from last week or the week before with Wendie Malick and Huey Lewis trying to have "20s sex" instead of "50s sex" was also hilarious. How many other TV shows even try to show 50somethings in a sex scene? Wendie Malick is very good at the physical comedy imho.


That was a GREAT scene.

I find myself not caring for Valarie Bertanelli in this. I'm not sure why-maybe it seems she's trying to hard to keep up with the terrifically funny other cast members.

Not going to stop me from watching, though. It's still very funny!


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

YCantAngieRead said:


> I find myself not caring for Valarie Bertanelli in this. I'm not sure why-maybe it seems she's trying to hard to keep up with the terrifically funny other cast members.


I think Valerie's character is the "straight man" here, and she is supposed to be the normal, relatable one among the wackier characters surrounding her. So she doesn't get as many funny lines and she's mainly reacting to everyone. But I still like her a lot and I think she's a good straight man.

I'm not as fond of Jane Leeves. I find her character sort of brittle and she's not as funny as Betty or Wendie imho. But I think the ensemble works well together because they all have their strengths.

Also, Wendie Malick is 59 and Huey Lewis is 60.  Wendie Malick looks a good 15 years younger. Actually, they all look a lot younger than their true ages, Betty included.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Magnolia88 said:


> ...I'm not as fond of Jane Leeves. I find her character sort of brittle and she's not as funny as Betty or Wendie imho. But I think the ensemble works well together because they all have their strengths.....


+ me.

She's my least favorite of the group, but this show rocks.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Magnolia88 said:


> I think Valerie's character is the "straight man" here, and she is supposed to be the normal, relatable one among the wackier characters surrounding her. So she doesn't get as many funny lines and she's mainly reacting to everyone. But I still like her a lot and I think she's a good straight man.
> 
> I'm not as fond of Jane Leeves. I find her character sort of brittle and she's not as funny as Betty or Wendie imho. But I think the ensemble works well together because they all have their strengths.


I'm completely the opposite.


----------



## omnibus (Sep 25, 2001)

re: the comment about loving Betty White if she played a serial killer. She wasn't too far from that kind of role on Boston Legal.....was she?


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

omnibus said:


> re: the comment about loving Betty White if she played a serial killer. She wasn't too far from that kind of role on Boston Legal.....was she?


Catherine Piper was just a mean old lady. I wouldn't call her a serial killer.

I am loving this show a lot! Betty White is the main reason I am watching. She has sort of taken the Sophia role from Golden Girls.


----------



## ronsch (Sep 7, 2001)

Magnolia88 said:


> I'm not as fond of Jane Leeves. I find her character sort of brittle and she's not as funny as Betty or Wendie imho. But I think the ensemble works well together because they all have their strengths.


Wasn't Janes character described as being "snarky" in the date episode? If so, she's playing it perfectly.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

I've had all the episodes piling up on my DVR since it premiered. I watched them yesterday. By episode 3 the show hit its stride. I love it. I had to google Valerie to get her age. She looks amazing for 50. I see that next episode


Spoiler



Valerie's mother comes to visit. I wonder if they got Bonnie Franklin to play her.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

aadam101 said:


> I am loving this show a lot! Betty White is the main reason I am watching. She has sort of taken the Sophia role from Golden Girls.


I was thinking that too, but the woman who played Sophia wasn't really old, was she? It's incredible that Betty White can do it at her age.


----------



## tiellv (Nov 11, 2002)

stellie93 said:


> I was thinking that too, but the woman who played Sophia wasn't really old, was she? It's incredible that Betty White can do it at her age.


Whenever I see Betty White on a talk show, I'm always amazed that at her age, she hasn't lost a step! Still as witty as ever! :up:


----------



## jilter (Oct 4, 2002)

I like the parents episode.
I love all the old tv stars!

Looks like TVLand is developing another series.


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

stellie93 said:


> I was thinking that too, but the woman who played Sophia wasn't really old, was she? It's incredible that Betty White can do it at her age.


Estelle was roughly the same age as Betty and Bea.


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

Estelle Getty was only 62 when _The Golden Girls_ started. She had a wig and makeup to look about 25 years older. She was a year younger than Bea Arthur, who played her daughter.

Betty White is 88.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

jilter said:


> I like the parents episode.
> I love all the old tv stars!


OMG, I LOVED this episode! The 'parents' episode has been my favorite so far.


----------



## BeanMeScot (Apr 17, 2002)

I'm not big on regular sitcoms but this one has been fun! LOVE Betty White!

From the season finale:



Spoiler



I want a Free Elka shirt but darned if I am paying $36.45 for it!


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

LOL. Betty White is awesome on the show. 88 and this renaisance has been amazing.

I hope we didn't miss the last 20 years of not seeing Betty White do anything by her choice and not because people would not use her. 

I just looked and Golden Girls went off the air in 92, so she would have been 70. Seems like she might have just retired. Fair enough... but she is just too funny. I have seen her in this, The Proposal and some other things and she is great.

The cast of this show is really experienced with all of them having many years of tv sitcom work under their belts. I don't mind the old timer throw back slightly corny sitcom....


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

I really like the ensemble in this show. I wait for the HD version to float around on torrents so I'm pretty far behind but it's worth it to me, I just hate SD. I'm a snob. 

Anyhoooo.... Betty White first came out of the woodwork (for me) during the Boston Legal stint. She was amazing in that too. I was a huge Frasier and Just Shoot Me fan so this show is a win for me from all of them. Valerie, I didn't really remember all that much as I was pretty young during One Day At A Time.... I really just remember the weird guy with the tool belt.  

I haven't seen or heard many people talking about this show. Are the ratings good??


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

photoshopgrl said:


> ...I haven't seen or heard many people talking about this show. Are the ratings good??


Good enough to be renewed for a second season. 

3.4M viewers for the season finale



Spoiler



More info here....but there's a season finale spoiler -- http://tvbythenumbers.com/2010/08/1...eveland-dark-blue-tosh-0-rise-much-more/60505


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Oh good, thanks!


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

I really enjoyed this show, but I think somewhere along the line I missed an episode. I hope they do a marathon at some point.

I still don't enjoy Valerie Bertanelli, though. I love the others enough that it makes up for it.


----------



## Jon J (Aug 23, 2000)

Betty White is a national treasure. I'll watch anything new she is on.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

They are having a marathon today. I just caught the pilot ep. I have never watched the show before so I started recording and have it set for the rest of the day. What a great pilot! I see now why it is a hit.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Yeah, it's a fun little show.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

betts4 said:


> They are having a marathon today. I just caught the pilot ep. I have never watched the show before so I started recording and have it set for the rest of the day. What a great pilot! I see now why it is a hit.


It's four experienced professionals working together. It works because they don't care who gets the laughs as long as someone does.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

They originally weren't going to use Betty White as much but kept her as a regular, thank goodness. I think the show is better for it.


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

The first season is available on Netflix WI. We watched the first two episodes a couple of months ago. My wife liked it but I was indifferent. We haven't tried anymore since. Got hooked on "Mad Men" shortly after.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

sieglinde said:


> They originally weren't going to use Betty White as much but kept her as a regular, thank goodness. I think the show is better for it.


Oh totally. It really makes the quartet.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

It's the Golden Girls. Only 3 of them are not so Golden.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Lol!!!


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Betty's doing the "Top 10" on Letterman tonite (6/13)...


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

The best part of the new episode? 

YODER!!!!!!


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

sushikitten said:


> The best part of the new episode?
> 
> YODER!!!!!!


Yes! "As he walked in and it was a nod to "NORM!!"

I liked Victoria churning butter. I was waiting for some comment about that being like sex with her third husband or something. Then thought that was too risque. Even for them.


----------



## HomieG (Feb 17, 2003)

betts4 said:


> Yes! "As he walked in and it was a nod to "NORM!!"


They even used the same camera angle and he sat at the same spot at the bar as in Cheers. It was a great moment and well done!


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Last night's episode, and Season Finale, was "Love Is All Around", S4E23. It was basically a Mary Tyler Moore reunion (with a HiC story wrapped around it). HiC regulars Betty White and Georgia Engel, along with Mary Tyler Moore, Valerie Harper and Cloris Leachman.

I thought Valerie Harper looked great. So good my wife wondered whether her brain cancer situation (and remission) was a hoax. I am above such suspicious thoughts. Cloris Leachman also looked great.

But MTM... Yikes! WTF happened? I assume some terrible plastic surgery; I don't know what else can cause such facial disfigurement, unless she has some strange illness. I thought it was ironic that a minor plot on this episode was Melanie dating a plastic surgeon.

I'll never understand why people can't be happy getting old gracefully. Maybe some very modest tucks if you have a specific issue (turkey jowls, bad crow's eyes maybe). But she looked like the typical image you see of someone who has had some terrible work done on her.

Nonetheless, it was *great* seeing them again. And the cutaway with the cat... :up:

My wife & I love this show. Yes, we are of a certain age, but trying to be unbiased here, these women know how to act. They can run rings around so many of today's "stars". Their timing, their delivery... just watch Betty White to see how a line should be delivered.

TVLand news: HiC renewed for another season, The Exes renewed also. The Exes actually built their audience this year, and had the highest ratings of its run. Happily Divorced was not renewed.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

astrohip said:


> But MTM... Yikes! WTF happened? I assume some terrible plastic surgery; I don't know what else can cause such facial disfigurement, unless she has some strange illness. I thought it was ironic that a minor plot on this episode was Melanie dating a plastic surgeon.
> 
> I'll never understand why people can't be happy getting old gracefully. Maybe some very modest tucks if you have a specific issue (turkey jowls, bad crow's eyes maybe). But she looked like the typical image you see of someone who has had some terrible work done on her.


I think the way MTM looks now is a product of two things:

1) She had cosmetic surgery many years ago. That's why her mouth seemed so wide she has looked like a Pez dispenser for years.

2) Diabetes. She has it and has been a champion for Diabetes research for decades.

I think these two things, along with just plain aging, makes her look the way she does now.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

This show is amazingly consistently funny and is one of my faves.


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

Minor nit -- that wasn't the season finale. There was a second episode aired with Victorias wedding that was the season finale. The Mary Tyler Moore reunion was the next-to-last episode. We got two Hot In Clevelands last night.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

flikhem said:


> I'll give it one more episode before I delete the season pass.


Are you still watching?


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

I enjoy this show. It's like going back in time to simple 80's sitcoms. It's funny stuff and I don't have to think.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Still watching this show. Loved the Mary Tyler Moore reunion. They even included the little kitten who was the icon for the MTM Enterprises logo, although it was clearly animatronic and quite a bit older looking. 

"People glued to their TV sets on Saturday nights." Heh.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Happily Divorced got the ax?  I know it's not great TV, but I really like Fran D, so I would have kept watching.

Anyway - as to HIC, I continue to enjoy this show. I think it's mostly because of all the tv sitcom royalty. The MTM episode was ok, albeit kind of strange. Seems that MTM must be having some additional health issues, as you never saw her out of the chair. Cloris and Valerie looked awesome. 

I like that they brought Georgia Engel in, presumably, as a regular cast member to play off Betty White. Those two are great together. 

I will watch this show as long as it airs. It's just sitcom silliness, but then that is enough for me as far as a sitcom goes. I tend to watch some of them for the people starring and this show is full of sitcom greats.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

Is this on Netflix?


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

MTM's face actually looked like she's had a stroke/palsy of some kind, her eyes were "off".

They all looked good for their age, it was fun to watch them "play" together.

Chloris Leachman looks good, I've gotten so used to seeing her as Maw Maw.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

VegasVic said:


> Is this on Netflix?


The earlier seasons are.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

Cool, I'd like to start watching


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Langree said:


> MTM's face actually looked like she's had a stroke/palsy of some kind, her eyes were "off".
> 
> They all looked good for their age, it was fun to watch them "play" together.
> 
> Chloris Leachman looks good, I've gotten so used to seeing her as Maw Maw.


Valerie Harper sounded like she had been smoking for years. I wondered if something happened there. And yes, Mary's face/eyes looked off.

I did like that they had the two ladies that were best friends in the show be the ones that were at odds in this episode.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

sharkster said:


> Happily Divorced got the ax?  I know it's not great TV, but I really like Fran D, so I would have kept watching.


I never watched The Nanny, but I did enjoy HD. The article I read said viewership was slowly dropping, and had fallen below 1MM. So no renew.

Of the three TVLand shows I watch, it was my least favorite. HiC is #1, The Exes is #2.



sharkster said:


> Anyway - as to HIC, I continue to enjoy this show. I think it's mostly because of all the tv sitcom royalty. The MTM episode was ok, albeit kind of strange. Seems that MTM must be having some additional health issues, as you never saw her out of the chair. Cloris and Valerie looked awesome.
> 
> I like that they brought Georgia Engel in, presumably, as a regular cast member to play off Betty White. Those two are great together.
> 
> I will watch this show as long as it airs. It's just sitcom silliness, but then that is enough for me as far as a sitcom goes. I tend to watch some of them for the people starring and this show is full of sitcom greats.


This. This. And this.

I love the guest stars they get. It's clear from the sheer variety of them that an invite to appear on HiC is usually well received.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

astrohip said:


> I never watched The Nanny, but I did enjoy HD. The article I read said viewership was slowly dropping, and had fallen below 1MM. So no renew.
> 
> .


If you like HD, you would love The Nanny. HD was full of Nanny references and actors. Both shows were produced by her and her husband (now ex husband).

The Nanny is one of those shows I never get tired of. It's like a perfect combination of I Love Lucy and Who's The Boss.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

Best line, said about MTM: Looks like she made it after all!


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

BUMP. 

Still loving this show. I think it's in my top 5. I can't wait for season 6!


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

This season seemed to have WAY more episodes than previous ones (perhaps because it was stretched out over more than six months). And one ep they could have certainly done without was the animated one. Other than that, we enjoyed it...


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

Oh yeah, agreed. That one was horrible.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I still enjoy the show, but I would agree about the animated one. 

The whole time I was just thinking - what the...SERIOUSLY?


----------

